# Where to fish around Troy OH



## eaglewu

Hi,

I am new to this area. I want to try LM, SM, white bass, cappie fishing around Troy. Please give me some info if you can 

Thanks,

eaglewu


----------



## blindcop204

There are a lot of places you can fish in the area of Troy. If you are wanting to fish in Troy the Miami River is a great spot. Lots of bass, saugeye, crappie, blue gill. Also if you go north you can go to Ft. Loramie lake. Thats where I do most of my fishing. Kaiser lake is east of Piqua it has stripers and the aforementioned fish. Any other questions shoot me a message.


----------



## h2owolf

Used to live in Troy, years back, On GMR I used to fish St Rte 41 bridge & Eldean road, north on Dixie area's, always did good on LM, Sm, Gills & channels. Catfish where anyplace.
If you have boat, try Ft. Loramie, C J Brown, Indian Lake & C C. I hear Stillwater River west of you has nice smallies & crappies now. Good Luck!


----------



## midoh39

Troy dam is your best bet for easy fishing. But as mentioned all other accesses will produce fish. If you have a canoe youre in luck.


----------



## blindcop204

Also if your just looking for a quick fishing spot in troy Kings Chapel pond is always good for a few bass.


----------



## h2owolf

Blind,

Noticed that you fish Ft. Loramie lake, been wanting to go there, but it is 2 hour drive, hate to go that far & since I've never fished lake can you give me an idea of lake area to fish, so I don't waste day looking.
Thanks in advance, I fish mainly for crappies.

Wolf


----------



## blindcop204

h20,

Right now with the weather changes Loramie has been hit or miss so I would hate for you to drive that far. One day I went and caught 19 Crappie. The next time I went only 3 keepers. The best spot so far this year is off of 362. If you drive on it until you go into I believe its Auglaize county. The second park area is where I've had my best luck so far. I've been catching them with minnows or a jig and wax worm. If they start biting real good I'll be sure to send you a PM.


----------



## h2owolf

Thanks, 
that will help, at least I will know they are biting.
Looking at map lake looks swallow, is it?
Is there any deep water?
Do you know in what area's they spawn?
Where's a good boat ramp?


----------



## eaglewu

Thank you all. I will try Loramie this Thursday.


----------

